

Microsoft Character Riddle - gregors
http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive/2015/03/05/chinese-tradition-inspires-machine-learning-advancements-product-contributions.aspx

======
gregors
the actual page [http://duilian.msra.cn/zimi/](http://duilian.msra.cn/zimi/)

